# accucraft coupler remote uncoupling



## Helge K. (May 21, 2009)

Hello,

currently I am on the way changing my rolling stock inventory from "old" Bachmann cars to Accucraft ones. My Bachmann cars are all equipped with Kadee Couplers. They are very reliable and easy to use. But I am reluctant to convert the beautiful Accucraft cars and couplers to Kadee couplers. Now my question to the more experienced Accucraft users.
Are there any systems on market to remotely uncouple Accucraft couplers ? In the past LGB offerd an electric uncoupler. I don't believe it will work with Accucraft couplers.

Thanks in advance for your replies


Best regards

Helge


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Helge

I am not aware of a remote uncoupling device for use with Accucraft couplers. 

I leave my Accucraft cars (which make up the vast majority of my carfleet) with the Accucraft coupler but I do convert locos and other cars to the Kadee G couplers. The two brands mate well together and the Kadees are more adaptable than Accucrafts to the various installations required. The Kadee #1 scale couplers are too small to stay coupled to the Accucrafts and so cannot be used with reliable results.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Can the infra-red uncoupling unit from Train-Li be adapted for use on these couplers? Take a look. 
It will be demoed at the Big Show in California in 2 weeks.


----------



## Helge K. (May 21, 2009)

Hello Dan an Doug,

I have heard about it. This system requires an installation in every car. I think this makes it too expensive for me. I need the remote uncoupling system only in two areas of my layout. 

In the other area and at my main station I can live with the prototypical uncoupling handles on every Accucraft car.

Regards

Helge


PS. Today I got again four new Accucraft cars. I am again impressed about these fine pieces of rolling stock.


----------

